# P1778 - Solenoid EV7 Electrical Malfunction



## methenol (May 13, 2009)

*How to fix a Solenoid EV7 Electrical Malfunction???*

Hi, does anyone know how to replace or what the fix is for the following error for a 2002 VW Jetta 2.0 automatic?
P1778 - Solenoid EV7 Electrical Malfunction
Thanks!









_Modified by methenol at 2:42 PM 5-13-2009_

_Modified by methenol at 2:43 PM 5-13-2009_


_Modified by methenol at 2:58 PM 5-13-2009_


----------



## nikobar (Sep 11, 2010)

*P1778*

It is either N94 solenoid or the cable. I changed the solenoid no luck but now i have to buy the expensive darn cable!


----------

